# 2012 International Fuel Gas Code PDF



## aati badri (18 يونيو 2013)

https://www.google.com.sa/url?sa=t&...vHnYdCuVNfxbb6xDQ&sig2=7iIpJWlN-Ryo97R2s6vs-Q


----------



## mohamed mech (18 يونيو 2013)

ايه ده يا بشمهندس حد يجيب الموضوع من نصفه
انا مش هـعلق لحد لما يجينى
2012 International Plumbing Code 
معاك مهلة اسبوع
و بعدها خلى جوجل ينفعك​


----------



## mohamed mech (18 يونيو 2013)

باشا هو الكود ده مكتوب بالحبر السرى و لا ايه
كل الصفحات بيضاء و مربوطة على امازون
فرحة ما تمت
كان لازم الطمع واطلب يعنى البلمبج كود
أهو طار الفاير ​


----------



## aati badri (18 يونيو 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> باشا هو الكود ده مكتوب بالحبر السرى و لا ايه
> كل الصفحات بيضاء و مربوطة على امازون
> فرحة ما تمت
> كان لازم الطمع واطلب يعنى البلمبج كود
> أهو طار الفاير ​


تعرف يا هندسة 
وانا في رحلة عبر القوقل صادفت الغنيمة هذه
وبرضو عمل معاي نفس المشاكل صفحات بيضاء
وسألني هذا الملف يريدان يرتبط بامازون
قلت لو ومالو ؟
حد يفرق بين راسين متحابين وكان ما كان
قلت ارفعوا الموقع اكيد الفراودة حا يلقوا طريقة يستفيدوا
اتاري يا عبدالمعين


----------



## aati badri (19 يونيو 2013)

ارجو سحب الموضوع لولم تحل المشكلة


----------



## aati badri (19 يونيو 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> ايه ده يا بشمهندس حد يجيب الموضوع من نصفه
> انا مش هـعلق لحد لما يجينى
> 2012 International Plumbing Code
> معاك مهلة اسبوع
> و بعدها خلى جوجل ينفعك​


يسحبوا مين ياعم
زانيتي جاهز للسحب
باقي كم من المهلة ياهندسة
اليك المطلوب

https://www.google.com.sa/url?sa=t&...1einuAsKO0NLP-2yQ&sig2=b_jRX85z8RCWPq95AckwkA


----------



## aati badri (19 يونيو 2013)

وهنا التعديلات التي اجريت على ال icc
http://www.iccsafe.org/cs/codes/Documents/2012-13cycle/Proposed-A/05_IPC.pdf


----------

